# How does this forum work ( new posts ) ?



## Tiny01 (27 Apr 2016)

Evening all 

Relatively new member here & what I've seen so far & the advice I've been given I'm enjoying it , but I'm a little confused as to how I view the forum or in fact the best way for me to view it 

It appears that not all posts appear in the " new posts " section ? 

Or is it only certain sections ( as there are a few ! ) that when a post is replied to it gets sent back to the top of new posts ? 

Well hope that makes sense !


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (27 Apr 2016)

If you click New Posts while logged in. It will display any threads with a post that is unread.

The threads with the most recent posts are at the top of the pile.

I generally browse the forum exclusively with New Posts, and browse through to see what takes my interest.

If a thread has a + next to it, it means it is a thread that you have posted in.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Apr 2016)

If you have taken a look at a particular thread and decide that it is not going to be of any future interest to you, go to 'Thread Tools', and select 'Ignore Thread'. After that, any time you use 'New Posts', you will not even see mention of the boring or irrelevant thread.



PhilDawson8270 said:


> If a thread has a + next to it, it means it is a thread that you have posted in.


I see a small version of my avatar picture rather than a + sign.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (27 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I see a small version of my avatar picture rather than a + sign.



That is correct, I am a member of too many different forums, that have various methods


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I see a small version of my avatar picture rather than a + sign.


Avatar of the opening poster and a smaller one of my own in the bottom right hand corner. Same as on the threads.


----------



## Cubist (28 Apr 2016)

Also if you are the last person to reply on a thread it doesn't appear in the "new posts" list. You can check the "watched thread" box and get an alert when a post is made in one you are watching.


----------



## Shaun (28 Apr 2016)

_New Posts_ will only you show you threads that have posts you haven't read. There's also a link at the upper right of the _New Posts_ screen labelled *Recent Posts*. Clicking this will show you all recent posts, including the ones from the threads you've read or posted in. Sometimes this view can help you find threads you've just read or posted in that wouldn't naturally appear in New Posts.


----------



## Tiny01 (28 Apr 2016)

Shaun said:


> _New Posts_ will only you show you threads that have posts you haven't read. There's also a link at the upper right of the _New Posts_ screen labelled *Recent Posts*. Clicking this will show you all recent posts, including the ones from the threads you've read or posted in. Sometimes this view can help you find threads you've just read or posted in that wouldn't naturally appear in New Posts.



Perfect thankyou Shaun , recent posts is what I've been looking for I prefer to view this way , great site I'm really enjoying it keep up the good work


----------

